# Thắc mắc - giải đáp không biết hỏi ai > Thắc mắc >  Cách tăng từ tính nam châm

## tinnghianguyen

mọi người có cách nào tăng lực từ của nam châm vĩnh Cửu không ạ. E có mấy cái đế từ bị mất từ tính. Giờ bỏ thì tiếc, nên giờ tìm cách nạp từ lại cho nó.

----------


## MinhPT

> mọi người có cách nào tăng lực từ của nam châm vĩnh Cửu không ạ. E có mấy cái đế từ bị mất từ tính. Giờ bỏ thì tiếc, nên giờ tìm cách nạp từ lại cho nó.


Trước đây khi còn đi học mình biết và thực tập ở chỗ nạp từ tính cho nam châm vĩnh cửu. Sau này vẫn nghe nó có chỗ nạp nam châm của loa đấy.
Bạn tìm thử xem

----------

tinnghianguyen

----------


## Gamo

Bác lấy dây điện quấn cho nó như thể quấn nam châm điện, cho điện chạy qua thì nó có từ tính lại thôi.

Ví dụ:


Có điều trong hình nó dùng pin. Mình nhớ là phải dùng áp cao chứ áp thấp ko ăn thua.

----------

tinnghianguyen

----------


## Ga con

@cụ Gà: Từ trường nó do dòng sinh ra là chính (áp cao dòng thấp muốn có từ trường tương ứng thì dòng thấp + quấn nhiều vòng dây, mệt xác hơn  :Stick Out Tongue: ). Cái máy nạp từ hồi e thấy nó giống như máy hàn điểm á, áp khá thấp, dòng vài ngàn A, chập 1 phát tóe lửa rồi ngưng. Từ trường tạo ra khoảng vài trăm Tesla, sau đó từ còn lưu lại ở nam châm không đồng đều phải đi xử lý lại (hình như xử lý bằng nhiệt, e không rành do chưa thấy).

Thanks.

----------

Gamo, haignition, tinnghianguyen

----------


## tinnghianguyen

Vâng, để e làm thử xem sao. E thử dùng bàn từ máy mài phẳng được không mấy a.

----------


## Ga con

À nhìn đầu trang mới thấy. Cái này cụ không cần nạp từ đâu, nếu tháo ra được thì đi mua nam châm về thay thôi.

Đế từ nó làm theo nguyên tắc gồm nhiều miếng nam châm xoay được, khi không hút thì các quay các bản cực của nam châm vào nhau, các cạnh bên chỉa ra ngoài không hút. Khi cần hút thì xoay nó lại cho các cực hướng ra ngoài. Nếu nam châm yếu quá thì tháo ra thay.

Thanks.

----------


## tinnghianguyen

Ua. Sao e thấy bên trong có mỗi cục nam châm hình trụ ah, loại này màu đen. Còn loại nữa thì là loại nam châm hình chữ nhật, màu trắng. E rút ra thì thấy nó cũng hút tạm được (vì e cho nó hút cái đế từ của nó luôn. Nhấc lên, lắc lắc mãi mới rớt) nhưng khi gánh zô lại lực yếu xìu. Mong mọi người chỉ giáo thêm

----------

